# Reel seat.



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a couple of Abu Veritas rods, I love the blanks but I can not seem to get the reel tightened enough. The reels wobble and it aggravates me. Is it worth it to have new or different seats put on?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I had a similar situation on a rod a couple of years ago. Just wrap some electrical tape around the tightening knob and the feet of the reel.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll take those Veritas off your hands....


----------

